# Pleural drainage cath exchange ?



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Dec 9, 2013)

does anyone know what code I would use for a non tunneled pleural cath exchange?


----------



## margaret fahy (Dec 10, 2013)

*Xchange pleural cath*

Hi,
You can use 49423/75894 for this exchange.  You can use this code for exchange of any previously placed drainage catheter for which there is no better code.
I have checked this out several times and have gotten this answer.
Margie


----------



## kmschwarz (Jan 6, 2014)

margaret fahy said:


> Hi,
> You can use 49423/75894 for this exchange.  You can use this code for exchange of any previously placed drainage catheter for which there is no better code.
> I have checked this out several times and have gotten this answer.
> Margie



Can you please provide the source where you got that answer from? My concern is that the pleural drainage catheter placement code is 32557, which falls under the Surgery/Respiratory, and 49423 falls under Surgery/Digestive. We are thinking to either bill 32557-52 or the unlisted 32999.


----------

